# BLOOD IN STOOL



## 21074 (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello. I have never had a colonospy. I do have hemmroids and very seldom do i notice a little bit of blood in the stool. Also, I get pain in my rectum like shooting pains once in a while. Do you think its from the roids or what? Any input would be appreciated. It has me worried


----------



## 18535 (Aug 4, 2005)

i have the same problem, and yes, it's probably from hemorrhoids... i get some bleeding, pressure, pain during bm's etc.i would have your doctor take a look just to be sure


----------



## 21074 (Aug 31, 2005)

Thats good to know. I am only 22 and have convinced myslef I have colon cancer b/c of this. Do you ever get the blood on your stool. Its never mixed in it but on top of it. And its usually bright red. Any comments appreciated. Do hemmroids ever give you rectal pain in the actual rectum? Let me know thanks!


----------



## 19069 (Aug 30, 2005)

Catzz-I know it's scary because I have a similar problem.If it is just a trace amount of bright red blood on the tissue not mixed in with bowel movement it is probably hemorroids or a fissure (tear).I wouldn't worry if if you don't have any other concerning symptoms- like abdominal pain or change in bowel movements. But you should mention it to your doctor for peace of mind.If it goes on for awhile your doc may want to check you out in the office.I have had painless minor rectal bleeding for 6 weeks now, and I am getting checked out just in case. I was nervous and honestly embarassed to see my doc about it, but I did go see her again because I worried about cancer too. Take care! ;-)


----------



## 21074 (Aug 31, 2005)

I have been to a doctor and had complete bloodwork done. It came back and he said everything was fine in that. I told him about the blood in my stool. He didnt make a big deal of it. He asked if I ever had hemmroids and I said yes. Or atleast I think it was. They flare up every so often. But it seems like there will still be a very small amount of blood usually on top of the stool. Never been alot at all. I do get abdominal pains but it has been linked to my IBS. And pain goes away after bowel movement. Aslo sometimes I will get a dull ache in my rectum. I dont know what it is. Thanks tho camper!


----------



## 21074 (Aug 31, 2005)

Also the pain is always on the left side never the right.


----------



## 21074 (Aug 31, 2005)

no colon cancer either in family, or even any cancer at all.


----------

